# ~3 week old kitten hasn't pooped in 48 hours, need advice!



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello all,
Looking for some advice on a kitten that I am fostering. I was coming up with a lengthy post about introducing him to my own cats, but that will have to wait for another day because...we've got poop problems.

Long story short, I'm not normally a foster for the shelter I work at. However, on Saturday an emergency came up when we received a tiny kitten that needed to be bottle fed. None of the regulars were able to take him, and I ended up with him. He was estimated to be about two weeks old on Saturday. His eyes are open and clear. His ears are up and he has started tracking movement and sound. He is quite active and crawls/climbs quickly- plenty of energy!

On Saturday when we received him, he had clearly pooped in the box he was in. I am feeding him every 3-4 hours and stimulating him before and after each feeding. On Saturday he pooped a HUGE amount the first time I stimulated him- mostly diarrhea. There was then a little bit each time I stimulated him after that first time. On Sunday he pooped in his box again when he was crawling around. He also pooped several times when being stimulated- mostly diarrhea again. However, there has been no poop since Sunday evening. I have spent a large amount of time stimulating him and he pees every time, but no poop. I have been scouring the internet for advice and information on pooping. I've tried belly massages, the 'triangle method' (though I'm not sure I'm doing it right), stimulating with different materials (paper towel, cotton ball, q-tip, washcloth, finger). I've started diluting his KMR and, starting this evening, I've been adding pureed pumpkin into his formula. Still no poop. Tomorrow I will be picking up Karo syrup to add into his formula (can I do both pumpkin and karo syrup at the same time?)

His belly seems quite round and full. It does not seem tender- he's actually fallen asleep during some of his belly massages. Other than his lack of poop, he seems the epitome of a healthy and happy kitten. On a side note- the shelter vet used a 'kitten-safe' dewormer on him on Sunday. I can't help but think- could this be related? He hasn't pooped since!

I'm getting quite worried. If he belonged to me, I would have taken him to the e-vet this evening. However, he is a foster, and my shelter director is very slow to approve vet visits for our cats. So I'm really at a loss right now. Am I overreacting? Is there a point where I should simply take him to the vet regardless of whether or not I have approval? Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated, and rewarded with pictures of the little cutey, tomorrow when I'm not so tired and feeling defeated by the poop. :sad:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It's pretty common for KMR to get kittens a little bunged up.

I'd start by syringing 1/4 tsp of olive or veg oil into him tonight. IME that gets things going pretty quick. If that doesn't do the trick then he should see a vet - IMO.

Other foster parents have had luck introducing an adult known to be a good foster auntie-uncle and letting THEM stimulate the constipated kitten. I guess cats know how to do it best, lol.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I use to be a pediatric nurse and we would occasionally use glycerin suppositories but idk if that's ok for kittens? I was going to suggest karo syrup but you are already going to get that. is there a vet you could call to ask?


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

I did the olive oil last night, and unfortunately there was still no poop. So this morning I took him to the vet. They don't feel that he's obstructed and want to wait another 48 hours to see if he'll go on his own with normal stimulation. They did give him SC fluids to give him a little extra hydration. He's acting great and very perky (when he's not napping with his stuffed cow), but I know I'm going to be on edge until the magic of the poo happens.

Thanks for the advice guys! Here's the promised photo reward.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That baby is adorable! What a sweet little face! Only cat people get excited and cheer over poop happenings! I hope the little one gives us a reason to celebrate soon.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

That is one cute kitten. so chubby. Good luck getting some poop. I always had a good Uncle type cat that loved to clean and take care of fosters. so for the longest time (18 years) he did that part LOL. my last bottle babes I was on my own, but luckily no tie ups.

Hopefully it will straighten up for you.

Have to ask. whats the little guys name? My last 2 bottle babies were called Spazz and Frantic because of how they reacted when they saw a bottle!. (They got renamed later.. no worries))


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

C'mon Little Chubbie Checkers!
You can do it! 
Skyrun, he's Adorable!!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a cute baby! He is so precious!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Squeeeee! He is so cute, send him a little cyber hug.

Poopy vibes being sent!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Poopy vibes being sent!


LOL. Not every forum gets this type of good will.


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you all! I am here to share the poopy news. Apparently Tilly (that's his name!) has a little bit of ... bladder stage fright. So when I stimulate him, he pees, and then dribbles off, and then stops... but doesn't actually get all the pee out. So his bladder started to enlarge, which put pressure on his colon, which made him incapable of going number two. Which made me think he was constipated, so I diluted his formula, and the vet gave him fluids, which made him more hydrated... which made more pee that wasn't coming out! This totally blew my mind at the vet's office, because I stimulate him after every feeding and he always pees, and I stimulate him until he's finished. But apparently he needs a long time of stimulation in order to get all of the pee out each time- about five to ten minutes, and he starts and stops, so he needs breaks. Luckily they did an ultrasound at the vet and noticed his bladder, otherwise we would have kept thinking he was constipated. So they stimulated him for quite a long time at the vet, and once the pressure was off his bladder, he was able to poop! Phew. All this worry, and it was my fault to begin with, for not stimulating him long enough! 

But here's another cute picture.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Skyrun,
Don't feel bad! This is something new to me too!
Learn something new every day here!
Just glad he's all emptied now!
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

What a doll. He looks just like my tuxedo when she was a kitten.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL poor baby. Must feel so much better now. Guess we all learn something new!! I always just my playing uncle cat do it LOL


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah! Way to go Tilly! I am so glad he went potty! He is such a beautiful little kitten.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray for poopies! So glad he was able to go!
He looks so sweet


----------

